# HGVC Timeshare Broker Sales Diane Nadeau



## DazedandConfused (Jan 7, 2021)

I have been a HGVC member for 5+ years and have worked with several of the major well known resale brokers and they are all good and generally have different inventory.

I want to share a recent experience where I was helping a relative buy a HGVC resale contract.

My sister, with some guidance from me, was originally was looking for HGVC Blvd for a 2 bedroom (8,400 points) plus platinum contract (or even a 3 bedroom plus 9,600 points) and those are pretty hard to find at reasonable prices. We contacted all three resale brokers and had good responses with relatively high prices, made a few offers and got pretty high counter offers in return. Those two examples are now over $1pp, but have relatively low annual dues.

However, Diane Nadeau from Timeshare Broker Sales suggested a 2 bedroom (7,000 points) platinum property that was listed for a bargain price (half the cost of the "Plus" version) and after careful evaluation, this was  better buy, so my sister made an offer, seller accepted, counter signed, deposit sent, and off to ROFR, all within the same day. 

I will post details AFTER it passes ROFR and closes, but the price is in line with the other sales on rorf.net

HGVC Las Vegas Blvd (platinum/annual)
9,600 3 Br+ = .119 dues
8,400 2 Br+ = .107 dues
7,000 2 Br = .129 dues

The annual dues for the 2 Br non-plus version is .022 more than the 2 Br+ and based on 7,000 points, that is $154 per year more, however the breakeven (based upon a $5,000 difference) would be about 32 years.

The annual dues for the 2 Br non-plus version is .010 more than the 3 Br+ and based on 7,000 points, that is $70 per year more, however the breakeven (based upon a $6,000 difference) would be about 86 years.

We are SUPER happy with the service and professionalism of Diane Nadeau and highly recommend her if you are in the market to buy or sell HGVC.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 7, 2021)

we recently got a great deal from her, as well, and excellent service.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 7, 2021)

I‘ve also had good deals with both Diane and Dana in the last two years.

*Diane Nadeau*
Broker/Owner
Timeshare Broker Sales
813-541-1114
diane@timesharebrokersales.com

*Dana Kubiak *
Assistant to Judi Kozlowski 
Dana@judikoz.com
RE/MAX Properties SW, Inc Timeshare Division
www.timesharebrokersmls.com
www.judikoz.com
T: (407) 352-5800 Ext. 676 


For Hawaii Closings, I recommend Old Republic Title and Escrow 
*Cari Kawachi*
Escrow Officer_ | _Timeshare Services
ckawachi@oldrepublictitle.com
Old Republic Title and Escrow of Hawaii | Old Republic Insurance Group
T: 808.522.0356
oldrepublictitle.com


----------



## Zenichiro (Jan 8, 2021)

We are working with Diane Nadeau now and it has been smoothe sailing thus far. I highly recommend !


----------



## sng85 (Jan 8, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> I have been a HGVC member for 5+ years and have worked with several of the major well known resale brokers and they are all good and generally have different inventory.
> 
> I want to share a recent experience where I was helping a relative buy a HGVC resale contract.
> 
> ...


Curious, where did you buy 7000 pts @ 0.129/pt?


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jan 8, 2021)

sng85 said:


> Curious, where did you buy 7000 pts @ 0.129/pt?



$0.129 is the annual dues, not purchase price

I used annual dues to compare multiple buying opportunities. The resale price ranges from around $1pp to $0pp (free) and I decided that even for free some contracts are not worth it due to the higher annual dues that never end. I am not claiming to buy the lowest/best/cheapest contract, I am just sharing the factors I used to make a buying decision.


----------



## brp (Jan 8, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> I used annual dues to compare multiple buying opportunities. The resale price ranges from around $1pp to $0pp (free) and I decided that even for free some contracts are not worth it due to the higher annual dues that never end. I am not claiming to buy the lowest/best/cheapest contract, I am just sharing the factors I used to make a buying decision.



I've looked at cases with a sub-optimal MF ratio (like a Gold versus Platinum in one case) because they buy-in was so low that the break-even on the higher MF was like 20 or so years. I put an upper bound on the "forever" of the MF payments 

Cheers.


----------



## sng85 (Jan 8, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> $0.129 is the annual dues, not purchase price
> 
> I used annual dues to compare multiple buying opportunities. The resale price ranges from around $1pp to $0pp (free) and I decided that even for free some contracts are not worth it due to the higher annual dues that never end. I am not claiming to buy the lowest/best/cheapest contract, I am just sharing the factors I used to make a buying decision.


That's what I meant, apologies. Where is the MF/point 0.129 for 7,000 points?


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 8, 2021)

sng85 said:


> That's what I meant, apologies. Where is the MF/point 0.129 for 7,000 points?


@DazedandConfused mentioned it right in the post above:


> *HGVC Las Vegas Blvd* (platinum/annual)
> 9,600 3 Br+ = .119 dues
> 8,400 2 Br+ = .107 dues
> 7,000 2 Br = .129 dues



Kurt


----------



## sng85 (Jan 8, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> @DazedandConfused mentioned it right in the post above:
> 
> 
> Kurt


Thanks! My mistake, totally missed that


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Jan 8, 2021)

sng85 said:


> That's what I meant, apologies. Where is the MF/point 0.129 for 7,000 points?



I‘ve recently closed on a Platinum 1BR Grand (7000 points) at Elara that’s just below that and also a Platinum 1BR Premier (12,600 points) at KingsLand that’s in the same area.


----------



## KDaley (Sep 3, 2021)

I have worked with Diane and Karina through 3 timeshare resale HGVC purchases. The very best experience each time.


*Diane Nadeau, REALTOR®
Owner/Managing Broker
Timeshare Broker Sales*
19046 Bruce B. Downs Blvd. #42
Tampa, FL  33647
*800-985-9946 x153 Toll Free*
813-341-3200 *International
diane@timesharebrokersales.com
www.timesharebrokersales.com *

Escrow/Closing
Karina Ottinger
TRCS, Inc.
4417 13th St. # 480
St. Cloud FL 34769
Direct line:  321-248-3822
Main:  407-464-3935
Email:  karina@trcsinc.com


----------



## Crazych66 (Sep 6, 2021)

Just purchased a resale HGVC LV Hilton and would highly recommend Diane.


----------



## rats07 (Sep 25, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> I‘ve recently closed on a Platinum 1BR Grand (7000 points) at Elara that’s just below that and also a Platinum 1BR Premier (12,600 points) at KingsLand that’s in the same area.



At what price did you close 1BR premier at KingsLand and what was MF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Sep 26, 2021)

rats07 said:


> At what price did you close 1BR premier at KingsLand and what was MF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's an EOY-Odd and we paid $5,000 plus closing costs and the HGVC Activation/Transfer Fees.  The 2021 MF's were $1485, which is around $.118 per point.


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 27, 2021)

KDaley said:


> I have worked with Diane and Karina through 3 timeshare resale HGVC purchases. The very best experience each time.
> 
> 
> *Diane Nadeau, REALTOR®
> ...


I’m glad your experience is better than mine.

I was in contact with Diane less than a month ago and she promised me back then to get back to me with potential listings. Now almost 3 weeks later, I’m still waiting, I guess finding those listings are really difficult.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 27, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> I was in contact with Diane less than a month ago and she promised me back then to get back to me with potential listings. Now almost 3 weeks later, I’m still waiting, I guess finding those listings are really difficult.



She sounds like a one of these plumbers I tried to hire recently:
-- One never returned a call after leaving 2 VM's.
-- One said it'd be November before they could do an estimate.
-- One gave me a date of 10/18 to come for a visit.

Maybe if I declared a leak, they'd treat it as an emergency.
But that wouldn't help in a TS context.

.


----------



## KDaley (Oct 20, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> I’m glad your experience is better than mine.
> 
> I was in contact with Diane less than a month ago and she promised me back then to get back to me with potential listings. Now almost 3 weeks later, I’m still waiting, I guess finding those listings are really difficult.



Sorry for your experience. She can get a bit long winded at times when she is traveling. I just keep sending her emails until she responds and gives me what I'm looking for. She really has come through with the best finds. I've worked with a couple others as well, but she is my go to. With her help, I just recently lucked up with 4800 points EOYO at the Ocean Enclave by HGVC, 1600 North Ocean Boulevard, Myrtle Beach, SC 29577. I was shocked when HGVC didn't take advantage of the ROFR for this property. Now, I own at this resort and the Elara.


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 22, 2021)

I agree, Diane has been great to work with.  I am in the process of closing a 10,000 point at Boulevard (2 - 5,000 points on one deed) and she has been very good and responsive.  She may not respond to emails as quickly but does answer calls and she says to call her up to 9 pm eastern time weekdays and weekends so that is pretty darn good customer service.  We have owned at Tuscany since 2003 and this is our first resale purchase so we were a bit unsure about the process but she clearly explained it all.  We have read threads for a while but never pulled the trigger.  This deal made sense to us so we did it.


----------



## Nowaker (Oct 27, 2021)

KDaley said:


> I just recently lucked up with 4800 points EOYO at the Ocean Enclave by HGVC






HuskerATL said:


> I am in the process of closing a 10,000 point at Boulevard (2 - 5,000 points on one deed)



@KDaley @HuskerATL How much did you guys pay? Can you report the sale to ROFR.net, if you haven't already?


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 27, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> @KDaley @HuskerATL How much did you guys pay? Can you report the sale to ROFR.net, if you haven't already?



We have only paid our deposit so far and are waiting for ROFR from Hilton. Assuming Hilton passes on it, we will pay $6,000 plus closing and will add to ROFR.net.


----------



## KDaley (Oct 27, 2021)

HuskerATL said:


> We have only paid our deposit so far and are waiting for ROFR from Hilton. Assuming Hilton passes on it, we will pay $6,000 plus closing and will add to ROFR.net.



@Nowaker 

I've reported them on the ROFR page.

Elara 4000 Points EOYE


Sales price$500.00​Closing Costs$400.00​Admin Fee Timeshare Broker Sale$150.00​Transfer fee  HGVC$429.00​Total Charges$1,479.00​

Enclave 4800 Points EOYO- This is my dream spot, so I was really excited about this one.


Sales price$1,500.00​Maintenance Fees for 2021$805.56​Closing Costs$525.00​Admin Fee Timeshare Broker Sale$150.00​Transfer fee  HGVC$429.00​Total Charges$3,409.56​

Elara 3500 Points EY


Sales price$650.00​Maintenance Fees for 2021$662.59​Closing Costs$425.00​Admin Fee Timeshare Broker Sale$150.00​Transfer fee  HGVC$429.00​Total Charges$2,316.59​

I also already owned a 1 BR Westgate ELARA *** NO POINTS ***........ Then I purchased another.
2BR EOYE

Sales price$250.00​Maintenance Fees for 2020 50% off$608.00​Closing Costs$199.00​Transfer fee$65.00​Total Charges$1,122.00​

The Elara Westgate option hasn't been bad for me at all.
I can book out up to 12 moths if using the Elara for full 7 nights.
I can also split the 7 days into 3 and 4 night stays $140 fee + the $59 reservation fee
3 and 4 night stays can only book out to 9 months.
If you transfer the property back to Westgate, you get double. So for the 2 BR, I will get a 4 BR Westgate week.
I can break it out to 4 -1BR 7 night stays giving me 4 Westgate weeks.
Each Westgate reservation or change is $159 fee, but they do not charge a guest certificate fee.


Now........ The maintenance fees are rolling in.......


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 28, 2021)

KDaley said:


> @Nowaker
> 
> I've reported them on the ROFR page.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the purchases.

remember to add around $600 per hgvc timeshare in activation fees. These will be charged when the owner change is complete.


----------



## Lodemia (Oct 28, 2021)

Back to the topic of Diane, I had a phone call with her to tell her what I was looking for and what I would pay (per rofr) and she said she thinks all the information there is from eBay scammers. Lol!


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 28, 2021)

Lodemia said:


> Back to the topic of Diane, I had a phone call with her to tell her what I was looking for and what I would pay (per rofr) and she said she thinks all the information there is from eBay scammers. Lol!



They definitely could since there isn't a registration but there are also legitimate ones in there.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 28, 2021)

Lodemia said:


> Back to the topic of Diane, I had a phone call with her to tell her what I was looking for and what I would pay (per rofr) and she said she thinks all the information there is from eBay scammers. Lol!



You can tell her that the 2 by dayooper (Flamingo and Boulevard) are correct. I was looking to buy from her earlier this year. We talked for awhile and finally she asked what I paid for my Flamingo deed. I told her she didn't want to know. She thought I bought from HGVC and told me that everybody pays too much from them. I said I didn't buy from HGVC and I paid $4500 for it listed on Redweek. That was the last conversation I had with her. That's all I will say in a public forum about our conversations.


----------



## Magus (Oct 28, 2021)

I've used Diane a few times and she has been spectacular, including 14.4k KL 2B Premier for $10k with 2 years worth of points included and 7k Paradise for $4k.


----------



## Nowaker (Oct 28, 2021)

Lodemia said:


> Back to the topic of Diane, I had a phone call with her to tell her what I was looking for and what I would pay (per rofr) and she said she thinks all the information there is from eBay scammers. Lol!





dayooper said:


> You can tell her that the 2 by dayooper (Flamingo and Boulevard) are correct. I was looking to buy from her earlier this year. We talked for awhile and finally she asked what I paid for my Flamingo deed. I told her she didn't want to know. She thought I bought from HGVC and told me that everybody pays too much from them. I said I didn't buy from HGVC and I paid $4500 for it listed on Redweek. That was the last conversation I had with her. That's all I will say in a public forum about our conversations.



I have basically the same feedback as you guys. I was quoted some overinflated prices. We exchanged a couple emails but she wouldn't budge.

> Per our conversation and as requested below is a list of inventory for your review.  Prices have moved up and prices due to covid of a year ago are no longer in effect.  HGVC is back in buyback mode on some of their properties especially the LV Blvd location.  You will need to be at least at $7,000 to $8,000 in order to obtain a 7000 points LV Blvd annual, platinum season 2BD due to HGVC’s direct buyback prices to their owners. If buyers offers are not higher than what they can net accepting Hilton’s buyback price then owners better off to go with Hilton’s buyback price.

Basically making you believe these are real prices people actually pay because ROFR. She won't mention Flamingo doesn't even have ROFR.  I guess her business model is centered around making not many sales but making high commission. As such, TUG users aren't probably her target customer.

She eventually ghosted me, indicating she's not willing to quote market prices or send my offers to her sellers. That's fine.

I purchased Flamingo 7k with 14k accrued points for $4000 from a private seller. Worth noting I also had an alternative offer on the table for $4250 from a different seller. Lowest offer from Diane: $8000, no 2022 points.

I'm also purchasing Boulevard 5k for $1500 from Samuel Rodriguez, a broker with https://www.sellingtimeshares.net/. Lowest offer from Diane: $3500.

I know Samuel also has Paradise 5k for $1500 available right now. Lowest offer from Diane: $3000.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 28, 2021)

Lodemia said:


> Back to the topic of Diane, I had a phone call with her to tell her what I was looking for and what I would pay (per rofr) and she said she thinks all the information there is from eBay scammers.


You can tell her also that ain't true, but I do believe the first of the year, great pricing deals are no longer around.    I know that my listings are correct (just not that great of deals are others).


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 28, 2021)

Lodemia said:


> Back to the topic of Diane, I had a phone call with her to tell her what I was looking for and what I would pay (per rofr) and she said she thinks all the information there is from eBay scammers. Lol!


Just use rofr.net as reference point.
Some of the incredible prices posted on rofr.net was timing and sometimes just pure luck. 

I won’t expect a resale agent to get you the absolute lowest prices. Their prices will be higher due to their commission and in return they offer a level of security from the resale scammers. Keep _in_ mind, these sellers spent tens of thousands for their week if they originally bought from the developer.

With the recommended agents, I just look for a reasonable price, not bargain basement prices unless we’re going through a time of uncertainty like last year with Covid-19. Sellers who use a resale agent generally expect to get more for their week. So if you’re looking for the absolute lowest prices then you’ll have to hunt for it yourself via the various websites (eBay, Redweek, etc). 

_NOTE: Some of the resale agents are also selling for Hilton._


----------



## dayooper (Oct 28, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> _NOTE: Some of the resale agents are also selling for Hilton._



Diane is one of the agents that sells for HGVC. She has both HGVC and clients she brings in on her own.


----------



## Msb1102 (Oct 28, 2021)

Had the same issue with Judy and Diane. Always trying to sell me everything at an extreme premium. Told her what I wanted to spend and all she sent me was grossly overpriced gold units.

I'd see all your amazing deals and be like WTF?

Eventually I gave up/got ghosted. Stuck to eBay. Very happy with what I ended up with.


----------



## tnsna (Dec 6, 2021)

Just finished a vegas resale with Diane.....smooth transaction


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 6, 2021)

tnsna said:


> Just finished a vegas resale with Diane.....smooth transaction


And I'm still waiting for her to get back to me


----------

